

PayPal video featuring Bitcoin - Fogh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF7HxLCFMeY

======
Fogh
[http://blog.coinbase.com/post/96987622472/braintree-
partners...](http://blog.coinbase.com/post/96987622472/braintree-partners-
with-coinbase-to-accept-bitcoin)

------
kolev
The worst promo video I've seen in a while! It's so annoying!

~~~
PhrosTT
But diversity!

------
kolev
And it's not even PayPal proper, it's Braintree.

